# Sheep is anemic - white eyelids



## rawatson702 (Apr 22, 2009)

We purchased 5 sheep last Saturday. We've let them settle in and get comfortable over the week. Yesterday, I noticed that our little 3 month old ram lamb is withdrawn, and I've seen nasty poops, not runny, but huge and clumpy. Today, I checked his eyelids and they are white.

How do I help this sheep. It is Sunday and there are no feed stores open to buy supplies, so I would need an over the counter or home remedy. Any ideas?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

Are they on pasture? If so, the huge and clumpy is ok, just not runny/watery or bloody.... I would call the vet in the morning and get a de-wormer from him/her (with only 5 sheep, it is probably cheaper to buy from the vet than to go to the feed store). They should know what works best in your area (or more likely, what doesn't work in your area) You may want to take in a fecal sample also.

If you have some b-complex, you could give him a shot of that, it may make him feel better. As long as he is still alert, eating, drinking, and chewing his cud, I would feel ok waiting until morning. If he is standing in a corner or non-responsive, I would call the vet now.


----------



## rawatson702 (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes, they are on pasture. They don't have diarrhea, but he does have flat cow pie type poop. I gave him a shot of BovaSera, some nutridrench, and a water drench (per vet) to keep him from getting dehydrated.

He was standing in a corner this afternoon, but he is now out in the pasture with the others.
I'll take a fecal and get some dewormer and iron medication tomorrow from the vet.

Is it possible to get a lamb healthy again after they have gotten this far into anemia?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## sweetsagefarm (Jul 24, 2009)

only time will tell. i know that i, personally, have not had great luck with it once they have gotten to the stage that you describe. i do wish you the best with it. sounds like you are definitely on the right track. hopefully, he will pull through it.

michelle


----------



## funnyfarmnatura (May 27, 2009)

I make a cocktail of b-12, red cell and Bach rescue remedy for three days. Along with that I support with pro-biotics. Deworming of course will be important as well as isolation for the worm shed.
Best of luck.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Sounds like barber pole worms, and we've found that once the inner eyelids turn white, if you don't worm them with an effective wormer SOON, you either lose them, or they have a hard time, a very hard time, making up the lost condition.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes, it is quite possible to get a sheep back on it's feet again after a heavy worm burden but if it has Barbers Pole, you do stand the chance of it recovering slowly or losing it - it is a silent killer in that the sheep will die without showing the normal loss of condition that goes with other worms so it can be difficult to detect. Because Barbers Pole is a problem in my area I drench for it as a matter of course but the odd one still shows up and often I detect when moving the sheep from one paddock to another. Something with BP will lag behind the rest of the mob and finally start stumbling and falling over. If that happens I leave them behind and bring the drench to them as as soon as I've got the others paddocked. They usually survive.

Anaemia is indicative of all heavy worm burdens so your lamb may not necessarily have BP but it would be a good idea to find out if it is a problem in the area the sheep came from and in the area you live. Your vet should hopefully be able to advise you about this (a good vet should have local knowledge but often they don't seem to) and also advise you of the best drench for your situation. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------

